# Kreg KMS7801 Standard Swing Stop $11 at Amazon



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

If anyone is looking for some swing stops for various reasons, these Kreg KMS7801 Standard Swing Stops usually go for $30 each. But this Sunday evening, they are $11 via Amazon. I just bought 4 (I can see future needs) but unknown how much in quantity are available or for how long this lasts. Just wanted to pass a good deal along…


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the post I just ordered two. The only disadvantage is that they are out of stock and the expected delivery date is the beginning of march.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I also ordered a pair, thanks. Going to have to modify my crosscut sled fence, but it will be worth it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Great deal, thanks.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I ordered 2 last night, thanks. How did you find this offer?


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Rob… I use Camelizer keep an eye out for specific items at amazon to notify me when pricing comes near a user defined price range. Mostly clamps and Incra items (which hardly ever come down in price similar to Bose speakers) but since I have purchased Kreg items, I keep a watch out for those items as well.


----------

